# Kajtek19891's picture thread :)



## kajtek19891 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello!
Im a amateur- breeder from Poland 
I want to show you my little spiders :razz:
I apologize in advance for my spelling mistakes :razz:

Paraphysa parvula:







P. regalis, male:


















and junior 







C. darlingi












A. purpurea cf







A. francki adult female:













A. metallica young female:






























Pamphobeteus cf. petersi:

























P. muticus:







L. parahybana 







C. cyaneopubescens, male :evil:



















C. huahini:







Hysterocrates spp.:
























B. smithi:







B. emilia:







T. gigas:







P. murinus:













C. huahini:












P. reduncus:


















C. fasciatum:












Other spiders I show soon


----------



## crawltech (Dec 30, 2010)

Im happy to be the 1st to say.......FRICKIN awsome pics!....keep'em comin for sure!


----------



## kajtek19891 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank You very much crawltech!!


----------



## VinceG (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, amazing pictures! :clap: Keep posting, you have a beautiful T collection!

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

Oh and also, what do you use as lighting/ camera flash?


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Dec 30, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Im happy to be the 1st to say.......FRICKIN awsome pics!....keep'em comin for sure!


I second this!!!!!! Awesome thread!!!!


----------



## Johnny1320 (Dec 30, 2010)

Amazing pictures.:clap:


----------



## kajtek19891 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments!  and ... Happy new year! 
@ Vince89, I use a flash Nissin di622. I use it with a homemade diffuser, like this:http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...imageshack.us/img502/8757/p1244034au3.jpg&t=1 and this: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...imageshack.us/img502/8757/p1244034au3.jpg&t=1 . Sometimes I reflect light off the ceiling and walls, etc.) Unfortunately, I do not have the money to the next light and I have to combine to get different results ...


----------



## kajtek19891 (Apr 16, 2011)

P. muticus:













C. cyaneopubescens:













B. smithi:

























B. albopilosum:







P. murinus:













A. laeta:













Pamphobeteus cf. petersi:

















































A. purpurea cf:













A. francki:







Pamphobeteus sp. machalla:

























P. cambridgei:







A. minatrix:







L. violaceopes:







T. ockerti:







I. sp. recife:






A. geniculata:



















A. metallica cayenne:







C. darlingi:













P. parvula:







A. ?:







A. avicularia:







C. huahini:


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 16, 2011)

You need to post more


----------



## brachybaum (Apr 16, 2011)

One of the best galleries of many varieties of tarantulas, excellent work.  Would you please release the camera setup you are using on these magnificent pictures.


----------



## kajtek19891 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks 
@brachybaum:
Generally ISO 100-200, f/9-f/14, 1/100-1/200s + flash Nissin Di 622 with home-made difusser.


----------



## kajtek19891 (Jul 4, 2011)

P. rufilata:













A. francki:



















G. rosea:


















meal 













B. boehmei:













B. emilia:

Reactions: Like 2


----------

